# Clen FAQ



## Mudge (Aug 2, 2003)

Compliments of Andy13

Clenbuterol FAQ: Everything you need to know about Clen 
I wrote this because of all the confusion that surrounds this drug. Enjoy. 

What is Clenbuterol? 

Clenbuterol is a beta-2 agonist and is used in many countries as a broncodilator for the treatment of asthma. Because of it's long half life, clenbuterol is not FDA approved for medical use. It is a central nervous system stimulant and acts like adrenaline. It shares many of the same side effects as other CNS stimulants like ephedrine. Contrary to popular belief, Clenbuterol has a half life of 35 hours and not 48 hours. 

Dosing and Cycling 

Clenbuterol comes in 20mcg tablets, although it is also available in syrup, pump and injectable form. Doses are very dependent on how well the user responds to the side effects, but somewhere in the range of 5-8 tablets per day for men and 1-4 tablets a day for women is most common. Clenbuterol loses its thermogenic effects after 6-8 weeks when body temperature drops back to normal. It's anabolic/anti-catabolic properties fade away at around the 18 day mark. Taking the long half life into consideration, the most effective way of cycling clen is 2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off for no more than 12 weeks. Ephedrine can be used in the off weeks. 

Clenbuterol vs Ephedrine vs DNP 

Ephedrine will raise metabolic levels by about 2-3 percent and 200mg of DNP raises metabolic levels by about 30 percent. Clenbuterol raises metabolic levels about 10 percent and it can raise body temperature several degrees. 

DNP is by far the most effective fat burner but many people will never use it because of the risks associated with it. It also offers no anti-catabolic benefit. Although it does have anti-catabolic effect, ephedrine short half life prevents it from being all that effective. 

As far as side effects, Clenbuterol's are certainly milder than DNP's, and some would even say milder than an ECA stack. There is no ECA-style crash on Clenbuterol and many users find it easier on the prostate and sex drive. This may in part be due to the fact that Clen is generally used for only 2 weeks at a time. 

Side effects 

NAUSEA 
NERVOUSNESS 
DIZZINESS 
DROWSINESS 
DRY MOUTH 
FACIAL FLUSHING 
HEADACHE 
HEARTBURN 
INCREASED BLOOD PRESSURE 
INCREASED SWEATING 
INSOMNIA 
LIGHTHEADEDNESS 
MUSCLE CRAMPS 
TREMORS 
VOMITING 
CHEST PAIN 

The most significant side effects are muscle cramps, nervousness, headaches, and increased blood pressure. 

Muscle cramps can be avoided by drinking 1.5-2 gallons of water and consuming bananas and oranges or supplementing with GNC potassium tablets at 200-400mg a day taken before bed on an empty stomach. 

Headaches can easily be avoided with Tylenol Extra Strength taken at the first signs of a headache. You may need to take double the recommended dose. 

Common Uses 

Post-Cycle Therapy: Clen is used post cycle to aid in recovery. It allows the user to continue eating large amounts of food, without worrying about adding body fat. It also helps the user maintain more of his strength as well as his intensity in the gym. Diet: Roughly the same as on cycle. 

Fat loss: The most popular use for Clen, it also increases muscle hardness, vascularity, strength and size on a caloric deficit. For the most significant fat loss, Clen can be stacked with T3. Diet: A high protein(1.5g per lb of bodyweight), moderate carb(0.5g to 1g per lb of bodyweight), low fat diet(0.25g per lb of bodyweight) seems to work best with Clen. 

Alternative to Steroids: Clenbuterol has mild steroid-like properties and can be used by non AS using bodybuilder to increase LBM as well as strength and muscle hardness. Diet: A moderate carb, high protein, moderate fat diet work well. 

Stimulant/Performance Enhancement: It can be used as a stimulant, but an ECA stack may be a better choice because of it's much shorter half-life. Diet: To take full advantage of the stimulatory effects of Clen, Carbs must be included in the diet. Keto diet do not work well in this case. 

Precautions: Is Clen for you? 

The same precautions that apply to Ephedrine must be applied to Clen, although some people find ECA stacks harsher than Clen. It should not be stacked with other CNS stimulants such as Ephedrine and Yohimbine. These combinations are unnecessary and potentially dangerous. Caffeine can be used in moderation before a workout for an extra kick, although its diuretic effects may shift electrolyte balance. Drink more water if you use Caffeine. 

What else do I need to know? 

Most users that report bad side effects and discontinue use are those who use high doses right at the start of the cycle. The worst side effects occur within the first 3-4 days of use. 

A first time user should not exceed 40mcg the first day. 

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to normal gradually) 
Day14: 60mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Example of a second cycle: 

Day1: 60mcg 
Day2: 80mcg 
Day3: 80mcg 
Day4: 100mcg 
Day5: 100mcg 
Day6-Day12: 120mcg 
Day13: 100mcg 
Day14: 80mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack 

Do not take Clen Past 4pm and drink plenty of water: 1.5-2 gallons a day. 

All brands are not equal when it comes to Clen, different brands will yield different results. 

That about covers everything.


----------



## david (Aug 9, 2003)

Very well stated, Mudge!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2003)

I guess I'm getting good at copy and pasting huh?   Andy13 is fairly well known...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah, thanks for the information  Mudge.....that being said, I have two bottles of the LiquiClen that I won here for the May contest.    Already taking a thermo, and really liking it, I really don't think I'll use it....does anyone want them?  

I will be happy to mail it to you.
Thanks again Mudge


----------



## never2good (Aug 1, 2005)

*Yes please*

 hey i would love some of that please if you could help me out i have been after some for so long but cant seem to get hold of any, if u could email me at rudeboystoner@hotmail.com and we can talk about getting it arranged that would be awesome, i would appreciate it so much thanks xx


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2005)

So is there any PCT for using Clen?

If run with T3, would you cycle the T3 every 2 weeks as well with the Clen?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> So is there any PCT for using Clen?
> 
> If run with T3, would you cycle the T3 every 2 weeks as well with the Clen?


No pct is necessary for clen. That clen faq is outdated, btw. You could stay on the T3, as opposed to 2 on/2 off. Personally, I wouldn't recommend T3/clen to any man not on gear or prohormones.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 22, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> No pct is necessary for clen. That clen faq is outdated, btw. You could stay on the T3, as opposed to 2 on/2 off. Personally, I wouldn't recommend T3/clen to any man not on gear or prohormones.



Would taking clen while on cycle (prop/tren will be my next cycle, looking to get ripped) be bad or good??  If both of those affect blood pressure could it be dangerous?  And of course my diet and training is already in order.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 23, 2005)

I had no problems using prop/tren/t3/clen at the same time. Lost fat and kept or gained strength any on every exercise.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Lomac (Dec 28, 2005)

Is clen scheduled in the US?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 28, 2005)

Lomac said:
			
		

> Is clen scheduled in the US?


nope.


----------



## killer4life (Jan 18, 2006)

can clen be combined with phenogen or some other suppl of that nature for better results?


----------



## Cleahy (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello, what is the recommended dosage for a first time user of liquiclen? My bottle contains 200mcg/ml.
Thanks


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 7, 2006)

Cleahy said:
			
		

> Hello, what is the recommended dosage for a first time user of liquiclen? My bottle contains 200mcg/ml.
> Thanks



For a beginner that doesn't have lots of experience with a weight lifting routine and doesn't have a rock solid diet?  I would say 0 mcg/day


----------



## Cleahy (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, thank you for your reply.  I workout 5 days a week and run 3-4 x per week 6-8 miles.  Don't mean to question your response, but i'm curiious as to why you say 0 clen?  I've heard so many different things and not really sure which direction i should go.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 8, 2006)

Cleahy said:
			
		

> Hi, thank you for your reply.  I workout 5 days a week and run 3-4 x per week 6-8 miles.  Don't mean to question your response, but i'm curiious as to why you say 0 clen?  I've heard so many different things and not really sure which direction i should go.



Mostly because of this post, "Thanks. Great pics - you are in awesome shape! I'm looking for any sugguestions you may have to help me get rid of these unwanted pounds. 
I'm in the gym 5 days a week and run 3-4 days a week approx 8 miles. I am working on improving my eating habits. Its not that i eat bad things, but lack of. I'm now eating small meals 3-4 times per day vs 1 meal. I know that is one of my major issues and have noticed a big difference since i made the change. 
I'm open for any diet or workout plan you may suggest."

It sounds like your diet still has issues (change eating 3-4 times a day to 5-6 for starters)  And it sounds like you may be overtraining.  Basically overall, I just didn't get the impression that you had done enough research and experience in diet and exercising to even think of taking a drug.


----------



## Fifedogg (Feb 21, 2006)

Your the Man Mudge!  Great overview


----------



## angel77 (Jan 6, 2009)

*CLEN - take on cycle or PCT??*

Would it be more beneficial to take CLEN during *beginning* of PCT, *after *PCT, or *during *cycle. I don't want to jeapordize ANY strength gains. Thank you, angel77   (also, will one 60ml vial with 200mcg/1ml) be enough for 6 weeks?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 6, 2009)

After PCT. Clen during pct is a bad idea, IMO. The theory doesn't hold it. Expect a drastic peformance decrease if you do it during pct.


----------



## angel77 (Jan 7, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> After PCT. Clen during pct is a bad idea, IMO. The theory doesn't hold it. Expect a drastic peformance decrease if you do it during pct.



What theory are you referring to? I was told it actually allows you to add strength , retain muscle mass, and cut fat. It's anabolic to a degree correct?


----------



## NEWTOTHIS1 (Jan 7, 2009)

should you use cytmel in the same week as clen?Or should you use cytmel for the 2 week you are off clen?


----------



## FatMan040697 (Mar 27, 2010)

i have just got some L-Triiodotironin Sodyum this is the same as T3 right? Also what would be a good way to start off takeing this ive been reading about it....but has anyone here tried it?


----------



## FatMan040697 (Mar 27, 2010)

ok i have read up on T3 a bit and im going to do a 6 WK cycle something like this
WK1

25mcg
25mcg
25mcg
25mcg
50mcg
50mcg
50mcg

WK2

50mcg
75mcg
75mcg
75mcg
75mcg
100mcg
100mcg

WK3

100mcg x 7days

wk4

100mcg x 4days
75mcg x 3days

WK5

75mcg
50mcg x 4days
25mcg x 2days

WK6

25mcg x 2 days

Pls tel me what u all think. Also what would be a god diet to go with? PLS help.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Mar 29, 2010)

loving the clen faq, some very good information. And my favorite cutting combo is the clen/t3, very good results. Cycle looks great.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Mar 31, 2010)

The T3 cycle looks good, with clen and t3 I never go over 100 mcgs per day, that the best dose for me. Good luck.


----------



## yjyankee (Apr 11, 2010)

A bunch of good info!  I have a bottle of liquid clen I plan on running as soon as my Taurine powder comes in, hopefully tomorrow. Been taking OxyElite Pro with great results. Ready to try something different.


----------



## Walnutz (Apr 12, 2010)

FatMan040697 said:


> ok i have read up on T3 a bit and im going to do a 6 WK cycle something like this
> WK1
> 
> 25mcg
> ...


Looks good to me.  You could even ramp up quicker.


----------



## Osborn (Apr 16, 2010)

*Clenbuterol Dosing (Male or Female)*

got some clen from world-pharma
can you tell me how much is good to take?  40-60mcg a day or more?
do i need to add some cytomel too?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 16, 2010)

Kindly post your stats/history, and I'm sure Sassy will come along and point you in the right direction.

/V


----------



## yjyankee (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm on about my 5th day of clen, still dosing around 60mcg max.  I'm 5'7" about 170.  Is 60mcg for the 2 weeks sufficient, or do I need to go up to the 120mcg?  The muscle cramps kicked in big time today.  Taking 500mg Taurine w/ plenty of water.  Might not have had enough water today while cutting grass & other yard work.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 16, 2010)

Only 500mg taurine? I usually run anywhere between 2-4g (2000-4000mg) per day...

..and really, the only person who can truly answer that is you. If you think you can handle the sides, slightly up the dosage.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 16, 2010)

To speak to what to include, can you give some detail about your current stats & purpose for getting clen?

For general use - its not so much male or female as much as it is how much you, individually can handle. If we assume 20 mcg as a standard unit (typical size of a clen tab), and take dosing times at 2x/day, e.g. 8 am and 2 pm (no later than 3 pm or it can impact your ability to sleep well):

Day 1:
- 8 am: 20 mcg - you're starting low to find your starting threshold
If no jitters or tension headaches, then
- 2 pm: 20 mcg - if you did feel jitters, then just skip the  2pm dosing time

Day 2:
- 8 am: add another 20 mcg if no issues from previous day. If you felt a lot of tension & jitters, then just stay at the same 20 mcg
- 2 pm - if not as bad in jitters, then can do 20 mcg,

Essentially based on how you are responding to the current dose (jitters, headache, etc), either stay at the same dose as the previous dosing time, or increase by 20 mcg. If its really bad, then back off by 20 mcg.  

No need to go above 100 mcg. 

If you get to 100 mcg/day then just stay there. 

There a couple different ways to cycle it. One way is to go 2 weeks on / 2 off. This cycle is based on the idea that it takes some time for the receptors impacted by clen, so that's the "off" 2 weeks. Then during the "on" 2 weeks you do the above increase by 20 mcg schedule the level you can handle, to 100 mcg, whichever is your upper limit. Then on the 2 weeks "off" you can switch over to an OTC thermogenic. Then when the "off" 2 weeks is over, your receptors are cleared, and you can start the ramp up cycle again. Over the course of the 2 weeks "on", you'll notice that effect of the same dose reduces over time as the receptors increase in tolerance. I.e. you have to increase the dose to get the same level of jitter or whatever is your upper limit of tolerance, over the course of the two weeks. You can cycle this 2 weeks on / 2 off for at least 3 cycles.

The other method is to stay "on" for up to 16 weeks - starting at 20 - 40 mcg and then increasing every 3 weeks to no more than 100-120 mcg. This method you're not pushing the envelope by increasing based on what you can handle.

For anything you plan to run for more than 2 weeks straight, recommended to use ketotifen (1 mg ketotifen for every 100 mcg of clen)

Also clen tends to inhibit taurine - which then causes cramping in the extremities - so you should supplement w/ l-taurine (4-5 g/day) and throw in some potassium (1-1.5 g/day). And drink lots of water.

A big part of using clen is finding an amount that doesn't completely make you miserable. IMO if you are that miserable, its going to impact your quality of recovery (sleep).

Not going to comment on t3 until we have some more details. Its not rocket science, but no controlled substance use should be taken lightly - diet & training are always your foundation.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2010)

Merged, and stickied!

Thanks so much, Mudge and Sassy!


----------



## yjyankee (Apr 17, 2010)

First off, I'll correct myself. I'm taking 5g of Taurine.  My goals for this clen run is to shed a few lbs. I know that there is no magic supplement that will do this with the wrond diet & a lack of exercise. My diet is pretty clean & I make it to the gym at least 5 days a week training one body part per day with some HIIT at the end. I know on Clen that HIIT should be avoided. I've seen people taking T-3 w/ the clen, but I haven't researched that at all yet. I know the site where I get my clen has the T-3 too. I may look into it in the future. I guess my concern w/ the clen was, "is more better". I took 3 scoops of Jack3d this morning, so I won't take any clen for another few hours.


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2010)

You are cutting on a five-days-a-week bodypart split?

Why?


----------



## yjyankee (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd call it more of a recomp. than a cut.  What would you suggest?


----------



## Built (Apr 17, 2010)

Recomp? UD2.0; or my lifting split, carb-cycling and cardio protocol: Got Built? » How to do Cardio if you MUST!


----------



## yjyankee (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like an interesting read!  I'll be reading it tonight when I get home from work.   Thank you-


----------



## fredlabrute (May 6, 2010)

*CEM liquid clen*

Read label carefully,first time i use clen and i did took 200mcg(not the 20mcg i was thinking)!Was shaking so much that i did go pee and ended up masturbating myself!!!


----------



## toothache (May 6, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Read label carefully,first time i use clen and i did took 200mcg(not the 20mcg i was thinking)!Was shaking so much that i did go pee and ended up masturbating myself!!!



hahaha...yep cem clen is good stuff.


----------



## jesseg1988 (May 13, 2010)

hi there, i just received my clen and turbine today..

how should i use it?
twice daily ? or once in the morning and how many mcg's a day?

PLEASE HELP.. thank you


----------



## Built (May 13, 2010)

turbine?


----------



## sassy69 (May 14, 2010)

Built said:


> turbine?



I wanna know what "turbine" is too....!


----------



## unclem (May 27, 2010)

he probably meant taurine? i liked the info on clen and t3 however i use t3 for 21 days and 2 weeks off with clen 2 wks on 2 wks off for 12 weeks plus my gear. but iam not a expert on either drug thats what works for me. top doses r t3 100mcg ed and clen i can only handle 60mcg ed. but i get severe back pumps and cramps so i take taurine 500mg in am and 500mg 3pm. 1000 mg total does it for me. but very good advice from everybody on here. imo


----------



## hypaxi (May 29, 2010)

I'm posting in this thread because I can't seem to be able to create a new thread.

I've been reading a lot about clen, and I'm thinking about trying it. I've used ephedrine in the past, and I'm wondering what you guys think is the best option for me.

*Which of the two suppresses your appetite the most?* With ephedrine, I get good effects, but they only last for a few hours. This results in my taking fairly high doses, which I would like to be able to avoid. I've read that some people get even hungrier on clen, is that common?

*Is there any danger in combining clen with a benzodiazepine, as a sleeping aid?*

*Does clen use result in dilated pupils in the same way that ephedrine does?* This is something I want to avoid, because people around me tend to notice it and worry about it.

*Does clen burn fat, or is the weight loss mainly due to extra energy, and therefore extra cardio?* I feel really stupid asking these questions, but I can't seem to find straightforward answers. E.g. if two people are on the exact same diet, and none of them work out, would the person who uses clen lose more weight than the person who didn't?

I would be really thankful for answers regarding this.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

1) Don't know about the appetite thing as I have yet to try clen. Anecdotal reports suggest some folks feel it more from ephedrine, others more from clen. YMMV.

2) Look it up for any other asthma med, such as albuterol. If that's not safe, neither will clen. 

3) Ephedrine does this? I never noticed, and I've run 80mg daily for months on end. Interesting. 

4) So-called fatburners DO raise metabolic rate, slightly, but the difference is maybe a matter of a hundred or so calories a day. The biggest effect from ANY of them - other than DNP, and that's a WHOLE 'nother ball game - is mild appetite suppression, and a bit more energy while "starving".


----------



## hypaxi (May 29, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

I've considered DNP, but I don't know how to get it. I've read some about it, but I've never heard of a woman trying it, so I don't know what kind of effects it might have on me.

Yes, ephedrine dilates the pupils, mostly when you just started using it. That's a side effect that causes problems for me, as people close to me become suspicious.

(I wish I could start a thread, then I could start a thread about what I'm doing, and get some good input. Don't know why I can't.

I'm trying to find other appetite suppressants online, but I can't find any good ones. I have friends in China, do they sell better stuff there?


----------



## Built (May 29, 2010)

You don't have enough posts yet. You just need to go to chat and get in on some conversations fir a bit. 

I have NO idea what they have in China. Forgive me, but after the melamine in the milk thing, I don't like buying ANYTHING from China. 

How much do you need to drop? What's your diet like?


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Built said:


> You don't have enough posts yet. You just need to go to chat and get in on some conversations fir a bit.
> 
> I have NO idea what they have in China. Forgive me, but after the melamine in the milk thing, I don't like buying ANYTHING from China.
> 
> How much do you need to drop? What's your diet like?


I need to lose at least 10 kg. That's my first goal. I'm pretty heavy - I weigh 80 kg now and I'm 165 cm tall. I eat mainly protein - tuna, meat, chicken - and vegetables, since I'm not a big fan of carbs in any other form (except for the really bad kind - cookies, doughnuts, chocolate, stuff like that). The problem is that I'm hungry all of the time, and when I get cravings, I tend to eat very unhealthy stuff - the things I just mentioned. I eat regularly, so I don't think it's solely because of my blood sugar levels dropping. I'm on about 1000 kcal per day. I don't feel tired or anything like that, so I don't think I'm eating to little. What I feel, feels like hunger, but it's mental, and it's always cravings for unhealthy stuff. I think it's more due to mental things, than to what I'm eating.

At the moment, I don't work out, since I have inflammations in some of my major joints, but as soon as that passes, I'll start working out again. I've worked out a lot and I have a lot of body muscle compared to normal girls, so my weight isn't really as bad as it sounds.


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

I've now ordered clen (a can of 100 pills, 40 mg strength). Since I'm on ephedrine now, how long should I wait after taking my last ephedrine, before starting taking clen?


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

hypaxi, let's get your diet sorted out while you wait for your shipment. 

Can you please go to the link in my sig on "getting started" and get set up with a fitday account? 1000 cals a day is just far too low, but you're on the right track with the protein. Don't worry about the workout stuff for now, just read the diet part and report back with your numbers. 

How fast are you currently dropping?


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Built said:


> hypaxi, let's get your diet sorted out while you wait for your shipment.
> 
> Can you please go to the link in my sig on "getting started" and get set up with a fitday account? 1000 cals a day is just far too low, but you're on the right track with the protein. Don't worry about the workout stuff for now, just read the diet part and report back with your numbers.
> 
> How fast are you currently dropping?


I know how to plan my diet, I've studied nutrition. That's not what I'm asking about. I get enough protein (2.2 g per kg of body weight) and even though 1000 kcal sounds low, you have to consider the fact that I'm a girl who isn't very physically active at the moment. I lose about 1 kg per week. Since I'm fairly overweight, that's not too much.

Edit: I do have a question about diet, though. When on clen, what and how much should I be eating? I know that I should be taking taurine and potassium supplements, but I don't know where to find the latter.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

If you knew how to plan your diet for more than just nutrition, you'd know how to plan your diet so you don't get so hungry you binge. 

Satiety research is my pet, hypaxi. I'm a wuss - I hate starving. I have mad skills for navigating around hunger. 

Are you doing PSMF?


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Built said:


> If you knew how to plan your diet for more than just nutrition, you'd know how to plan your diet so you don't get so hungry you binge.
> 
> Satiety research is my pet, hypaxi. I'm a wuss - I hate starving. I have mad skills for navigating around hunger.
> 
> Are you doing PSMF?


It's not really hunger, it's more appetite, cravings. Which is why I'm asking about appetite suppressants. I'm not interested in advice regarding my diet. If I was, I would ask. And I don't binge, I just dislike having cravings.

Yes, I'm pretty much doing PSMF.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 30, 2010)

hypaxi said:


> I've now ordered clen (a can of 100 pills, 40 mg strength). Since I'm on ephedrine now, how long should I wait after taking my last ephedrine, before starting taking clen?


 Im sure it was just a typo on your part I'm sure you meant 40 mcg right. Just thought I'd throw that out there just in case cause 40mg of clen will kill you dead sister!


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Im sure it was just a typo on your part I'm sure you meant 40 mcg right. Just thought I'd throw that out there just in case cause 40mg of clen will kill you dead sister!


Haha, yeah, that was a typo. I actually thought about that just after posting, but I couldn't be bothered to edit it. Cheers.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

hypaxi, you now have enough posts that you ought to be able to start a thread. 

Word to the wise - when you join a board and immediately start asking about "research chems" for weight loss - and we don't know you - don't be surprised if people start pressing you for more on your diet and training. It would be irresponsible on our part NOT to. I really don't give a rat's ass that you're not interested in advice regarding your diet. If you're doing PSMF, do it by the book, with the appropriate refeeds and supplementation. 

Do you know which book I mean?


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Built said:


> hypaxi, you now have enough posts that you ought to be able to start a thread.
> 
> Word to the wise - when you join a board and immediately start asking about "research chems" for weight loss - and we don't know you - don't be surprised if people start pressing you for more on your diet and training. It would be irresponsible on our part NOT to. I really don't give a rat's ass that you're not interested in advice regarding your diet. If you're doing PSMF, do it by the book, with the appropriate refeeds and supplementation.
> 
> Do you know which book I mean?


I'm not surprised, I'm just saying I'm not interested. I'm interested in advice in within a certain topic - products for weight loss and appetite suppressants - not diet and exercise. I appreciate you trying to help out, but I'm simply not interested in that kind of advice. If I knew you, I would explain why, but I don't, so I won't. Why is it so hard to respect that?

Edit: I really don't mean to be rude. I just want advice regarding the things I'm actually asking about. I would really appreciate such advice, but at the moment I don't want advice regarding my diet. When I want that kind of advice, I'll ask for it.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

hypaxi said:


> I'm not surprised, I'm just saying I'm not interested. I'm interested in advice in within a certain topic - products for weight loss and appetite suppressants - not diet and exercise. I appreciate you trying to help out, but I'm simply not interested in that kind of advice. If I knew you, I would explain why,


Humour me. Explain it anyway. 



hypaxi said:


> but I don't, so I won't. Why is it so hard to respect that?



Because we don't know you. We don't know if you're an anorexic fifteen year old, a fat, middle-aged woman looking for magic beans, or an off-season bodybuilder. We don't know if you're trying to fix a shitty diet with drugs, or if you indeed DO know how to diet and are simply looking for something that will help you do what you are already doing. 


hypaxi said:


> Edit: I really don't mean to be rude. I just want advice regarding the things I'm actually asking about. I would really appreciate such advice, but at the moment I don't want advice regarding my diet. When I want that kind of advice, I'll ask for it.



I'm glad you don't mean to be rude. We don't mean to be unhelpful.


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Humour me. Explain it anyway.
> 
> Because we don't know you. We don't know if you're an anorexic fifteen year old, a fat, middle-aged woman looking for magic beans, or an off-season bodybuilder. We don't know if you're trying to fix a shitty diet with drugs, or if you indeed DO know how to diet and are simply looking for something that will help you do what you are already doing.
> 
> I'm glad you don't mean to be rude. We don't mean to be unhelpful.


I'm neither a fifteen year old anorectic, nor a fat, middle-aged woman looking for magic beans. And I'm not a body builder.

The reason that I want to try clen is that I have physical problems that make it hard for me to exercise when I weigh as much as I do. I need to lose quite a lot of weight before I can exercise properly without harming my body. At the same time, I need to exercise in order to ease the problems I have (also, weight lifting used to be my favourite hobby, but due to personal reasons, I stopped working out regularly almost four years ago). This is why I want something that can help me succeed with my weight loss. I gained the weight fairly quickly (I weighed 25 kg less about a year ago) due to medications. I'm not looking for some sort of a miracle, I'm simply looking for an aid. I know that no pill will work unless I have a proper diet, but I think my diet is good. To answer your earlier question: no, I don't know which book you're talking about, but I would like to know.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

Nobody here believes in exercising off the weight. I completely respect that weight loss is diet. I was a fat jogger for YEARS. Nothing happened except I fucked my knees and I got hungrier - and fatter. 

I lost about 20kg on Atkins almost ten years ago. I no longer jog, and I NEVER rely on exercise for fat loss. I also - FINALLY - have my weight under my own control. 

You're in the right place, we can help you. 

The book is Lyle McDonald's Rapid Fat Loss. He sells it on his site, Lyle McDonald - Bodyrecomposition


----------



## hypaxi (May 30, 2010)

Built said:


> Nobody here believes in exercising off the weight. I completely respect that weight loss is diet. I was a fat jogger for YEARS. Nothing happened except I fucked my knees and I got hungrier - and fatter.
> 
> I lost about 20kg on Atkins almost ten years ago. I no longer jog, and I NEVER rely on exercise for fat loss. I also - FINALLY - have my weight under my own control.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link. But there are three options. Should I buy the book, or is the e-book just the same?

Edit: If you buy the book, you get the e-book as well. Have I understood it correctly? And what is the "bundle" thing? This is very confusing.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2010)

e-book's the same.


----------



## jesseg1988 (May 31, 2010)

hey sorry for the late reply.. i meant "taurine" not turbine..

can someone help me on the doses? i have 40mcg capsules

thank you


----------



## jesseg1988 (Jun 14, 2010)

the clen im using is from innovagen n the capsules are 40mcg..ive been taking it for about a week n a half now.. n ive only lost about 5 pounds my current weight is 207.. do you think this stuff might be fake?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

BUILT: hehe love you and dont even know you .. straight to the point .. no crap inbetween .. knowledgable and great abs  

Thanks for the info peeps


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 26, 2010)

I ordered Clen when I didn't know much about it and it was in the form of a pink liquid .

I thought the stuff would give me abs like automatically and remove all bodyfat. I'd heard about stars using it in Hollywood.

I won't order it again, but I'm really into cardio and stuff to get your heart rate up...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone crash hard from their clen? 
Crash hard as in be forced to nap for an hour or so about 2.5 hrs after you take it?
Its hard to get my 5 liters of water in a day when I am having to nap so much. lol


----------



## CG (Jul 5, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Anyone crash hard from their clen?
> Crash hard as in be forced to nap for an hour or so about 2.5 hrs after you take it?
> Its hard to get my 5 liters of water in a day when I am having to nap so much. lol



Lol Jbo, ever thought about splitting up your dose? Some agree some don't, personally with any stim I like to split it rather than be flying and crash SO hard.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> Lol Jbo, ever thought about splitting up your dose? Some agree some don't, personally with any stim I like to split it rather than be flying and crash SO hard.




Yep I have been splitting it up since day one. The crashes were only bad for the first four days and ever since it hasent been that bad. My body seems to love it and I'm making great changes!


----------



## Walnutz (Jul 6, 2010)

I never split doses of clen.  The half life is 36 hours so I don't see the point.  Albuterol is a good chem to split doses with.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> I never split doses of clen.  The half life is 36 hours so I don't see the point.  Albuterol is a good chem to split doses with.



The point is that you dont become a shaky freak when taking the entire dose at one time .. At the moment I do two training sessions a day so it keeps my energy levels up for those.


----------



## CG (Jul 7, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Yep I have been splitting it up since day one. The crashes were only bad for the first four days and ever since it hasent been that bad. My body seems to love it and I'm making great changes!



Wow damn, ok. Now I know what to look forward to! Lol are you running liquid or tabs? Good to hear its workin tho!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2010)

Cgrant said:


> Wow damn, ok. Now I know what to look forward to! Lol are you running liquid or tabs? Good to hear its workin tho!



I am running liquid and I am kind of addicted to it now and am going to be sad for my 2 weeks off. lol. Good luck


----------



## phil76 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello all!! From the sites on here what are the best for clen? Is world pharma the best?

Thank you....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 14, 2010)

phil76 said:


> Hello all!! From the sites on here what are the best for clen? Is world pharma the best?
> 
> Thank you....



That grammar sounds oddly familar...


----------



## tballz (Jul 14, 2010)

phil76 said:


> Hello all!! From the sites on here what are the best for clen? Is world pharma the best?
> 
> Thank you....



CEM Products clen is good to go.


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

you can use taurine for cramping on eph or clen. its great for severe back pumps. 1,000mg a day bid is good to start but that usually works for me.


----------



## unclem (Jul 15, 2010)

jesseg1988 said:


> hey sorry for the late reply.. i meant "taurine" not turbine..
> 
> can someone help me on the doses? i have 40mcg capsules
> 
> thank you


 
taurine comes in mg 2,000mg a day will help cramps from eph, clen as well as severe back pumps. never heard of 40mcg of taurine. i reread your post its not fake if you lost 5 lbs. but hg clen dont come in nothing but 20mcg tabs. its ugl. it must be good. just could be you lost the weight due to water. we hold overnight h2o in 3 lbs- 5lbs so weigh yourself after you piss. at least 2 times. and it could of been your diet that you lost the weight? do you feel very hot after a few hrs after you take clen? that will raise your temp.


----------



## Brookelynn (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok so I'm new to this whole situation.  I'm 27, 5'5, and currently weight 132lbs.  I work out on a regular basis with a good mix of weights and cardio.  I would really like to drop about 10lbs and have that hard body I've always dreamed of!  I'm NOT looking to have big muscles or even be "cut."  I want to look fit and solid.  Can anyone recommend what I should take and where I should get it.  I've heard of Clen and it sounds like what I should do, but do I take Clen just by itself or do I stack it?  I've taken Winstrol and all that's done was make me gain weight!  No bueno!  Please help!


----------



## RazorS (Jun 1, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Compliments of Andy13
> 
> Clenbuterol FAQ: Everything you need to know about Clen
> I wrote this because of all the confusion that surrounds this drug. Enjoy.
> ...


Very informative--Many thanks

Can you PM me when you get a sec?  My number of posts don't allow me to begin a PM.  Or email me ar razorx@safe-mail.net.

Thanksss


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jun 24, 2011)

Great post!


----------



## J.thom (Jul 27, 2011)

great faq


----------



## Tomn (Aug 6, 2011)

nice read, got lots of info from this thread thanks


----------



## Muscle Labs USA (Aug 15, 2011)

I have an almost retarded question and damnit I should no better LMAO It involves the difference in dosage formatting from different suppliers.
OK, so I bought some research chems from a few different suppliers and before i overdoese and kill myself, someone give me their personal experience.  I have had clen from 3 different places. Typically a bottle may read as follows:
"40 mcg per ml. x 60 ml." or maybe even "40mcg./ml. x 60 ml."........I can clearly understand the dosing there. NOW.... my new brand is clearly a 60 ml. bottle, but all it says is "200mcg/60ml"
*My question: does that mean the entire 60 ml. contents contains only 200 mcg. ? or is it 200mcg per ml ? (The brand is precsision peptides).
Thanks for your help


----------



## Lordsks (Aug 15, 2011)

more than likely....its 200mcg/ml in a 60ml bottle. so 1ml/cc = 200mcg. If it's presion peptides I got 8 bottles all junk.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> more than likely....its 200mcg/ml in a 60ml bottle. so 1ml/cc = 200mcg. If it's presion peptides I got 8 bottles all junk.



Yeah I'm not feelin much from my PP clen either . Think ima bump dosage up to 1ml to see the effects.


----------



## alexg554 (Oct 20, 2011)

I had two questions here regarding using Clen in your PCT:

1) would doses be the same as  labeled in your example first cycle, or would it be a little more moderate considering my BP may be slightly raised  from a test deca Tbol cycle 

2) where would you recommend best to start the Clen cycle compared to end of cycle saying PCT started two weeks after Test E cleared.

Example of a first cycle: 

Day1: 20mcg 
Day2: 40mcg 
Day3: 60mcg 
Day4: 80mcg 
Day5: 80mcg(Note: Increase the dose only when the side effects are tolerable) 
Day6-Day12: 100mcg 
Day13: 80mcg (Tapering is not necessary, but it helps some users get back to normal gradually) 
Day14: 60mcg 
Day15: off 
Day16: off 
Day 17: ECA/ NYC stack

Also I'm familiar with the eca stack but I was wondering what NYC would be I'm assuming Yohimbine, caffiene, does the N stand for Norephrine? Is either of these neccesary or can I just take a 2 week off period and take whatever weight gain comes with the slower metabolism, Or would we be using the ECA to further blunt catabolism if still on PCT recovery


----------



## Nutcracker (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post i got a lot of info here, appreciate it


----------



## stevesmith1 (Oct 30, 2011)

where do you buy it?


----------



## CG (Oct 30, 2011)

stevesmith1 said:


> where do you buy it?



EBay


----------



## JuanDoe (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL  I actually found it listed on eBay a few times...They usually take it down quick though.


----------



## Lang (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for your information. I have come off a ECA stack that lasted about 10-12 weeks. I really got ripped up and felt great. My wife on the other hand didn't work the stack the way she should have and didn't reap the benefits as I had hoped. I am considering a Clen phase at the end of the winter, hoping my wife will benefit from this.


----------



## dimitri (Jan 2, 2012)

Great FAQ and write up! This was very helpful with my research as I have just started a cycle of liquid clen. 

Question, how long can you run it for? I know it's 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off but how many of those are you able to do safely? I read somewhere 3x, or 6 weeks in a 3mo period. Is that correct?


----------



## tuton11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Man i love that you guys post these stickies like this  Ill never understand how people cant just find these instead of making 4 threads asking for help.  Love it


----------



## ajsalida (Feb 11, 2012)

Question I have not seen addressed before.  I understand Clen for recomp/cutting.  I do not understand how/why endurance athletes use it, like cyclists or runners.  As a performance enhancer it would appear to suck, at least at dosages & cycles used for recomp.  Anyone know how these guys use it?  

The spanish cyclist Alberto Contador multiple TDF winner just got booted for testing positive for clen, and I was wondering why they'd touch something like it that seems to me at least to kill endurance.  Ignoring his obvious pleas of innocence, I know many similar sport athletes use it.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 30, 2012)

so im on day 3 of clen, 20mg day 1, 40 mg day 2, 60 mg today...so far none of the side effects have hit. upping to 80mg tomorrow. i take it in the mornings right before workout. Late at night I lay down to sleep and out like a light. sweet dreams see you in 8-9 hours i sleep like a rock. from what ive read its difficult to get to sleep on clen. any thoughts


----------



## colochine (Mar 30, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> so im on day 3 of clen, 20mg day 1, 40 mg day 2, 60 mg today...so far none of the side effects have hit. upping to 80mg tomorrow. i take it in the mornings right before workout. Late at night I lay down to sleep and out like a light. sweet dreams see you in 8-9 hours i sleep like a rock. from what ive read its difficult to get to sleep on clen. any thoughts



Bunk.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 30, 2012)

shit...


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 2, 2012)

can advilpm be taken with clen


----------



## cmoney1155 (Apr 6, 2012)

The last 2 days I have been throwing up on clen after I take it.  Im only on 80mcg and 50 t3. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Douglas123 (Apr 14, 2012)

My doc just told me to take Clen for a poor thryoid but the ones he had were $400. I found some on PyroPeptides - Resarch Chemicla - Peptides - IGF for pretty cheap. Anybody ever used them?


----------



## Douglas123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Whoa I meant T3 not clen. my bad my bad.    i ordered some T3 from that site i mentioned. pyropeptides.   20% off with coupon code  "beefcake"  for any of you interested. seems legit. know another source?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am on day 2, 80mcg, new research shows to do Clen for 3 weeks, i will taper up to 120mcg a day and see what the sides are, so far i have had the shakes and trembling but its ok, your heart beats like its coming out of your chest when sleeping, i feel like i am doing cardio while sleeping, my first night i did a second tab, sleeping was a little difficult….i am hoping the Clen i got is gtg, i ordered Buff Clen. I am looging in the Buff C section, so check my results, will be doing a 3 week log or until my body starts to regulate normally again then i will stop..


----------



## Irishcop (Apr 25, 2012)

So today is my first day taking clen and I'm starting off on a low dose of 20mcg and i don't feel anything is this normal?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

yes, at 20mcg not much will happen, just my school of thought, go to 40mcg, morning dose, not after 6pm...


----------



## fl00ridabuff (Jul 1, 2012)

can you bulk and take clen and lose weight???????


----------



## XperiencedL1fter (Aug 20, 2012)

4 clen cycles with great sucess!!


----------



## bigrob44 (Jan 31, 2013)

I read a lot about taking keto during your off weeks to resensitize your receptors but I don't see too much of that in this thread.  What are your thoughts on that?  Or is that what youre putting ECA in place of.
 I'm going to do my circle cycle somewhat soon I just want to do it right.


----------



## bigcoachk (Mar 25, 2013)

This is great info thank you for putting it up me and my wife are both thinking about using it.  One question in regards to my wife she has had problems with her thyroid with clen help that issue especially in losing bodyfat.  Her diet is pretty good she zumba's and does alot of cardio just finding it harder to lose weight than before she had the issues.


----------



## c4x (Apr 18, 2013)

Would _world-pharma_ be a good place for *clen?   *


----------



## lilonestepn (Dec 29, 2013)

Very informative info. Thanks! 

Sent from my RM-860_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## maximpep (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome write up!  If anyone is interested in running a clen log shoot me a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great article read it for second time lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike-adrol (Feb 9, 2014)

So I have a question. Do you really need taurine to help with the cramping or potassium and 1.5 to 2 gal of water good enough? Ive always used taurine and it worked but I never used potassium.  But the problem is im in germany and I cant seem to find any taurine but I have potassium. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braz80 (Jul 22, 2014)

nice info


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jul 31, 2014)

Mudge said:


> I guess I'm getting good at copy and pasting huh?  Andy13 is fairly well known...


I just got a bottle of clen 60ml bottle and a bottle of t3 also in 60 ml bottle from ironman forums one is 200mcg other is 100 mcg i have not run clen in years,and only in tab form,but have just started my cytomel tabs two days ago on very low dose,half a tab 20 mcgs,where should i start with this liquid form clen and t3?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 6, 2014)

I see the dosage for men for liquid clen for 2 weeks... You take a 2 week break then repeat that protocol? Also what is the liquid dosage for women?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Feb 8, 2015)

Did anyone else notice strength loss on clen? I only lost 2-3lbs of weight on my 2 week cycle but the strength loss was bad. I was doing half the amount of reps I noramlly could do and it was was weird because I was able to do half the reps with no problem, then then next rep was like hitting failure and came outta no where. I'm never taking clen again! When I got in to half way decent cardio, I would cramp so bad I wanted to be knocked out! No joke. I popped taurine like tic tacs and it barely helped.


----------



## CG (Feb 28, 2015)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Did anyone else notice strength loss on clen? I only lost 2-3lbs of weight on my 2 week cycle but the strength loss was bad. I was doing half the amount of reps I noramlly could do and it was was weird because I was able to do half the reps with no problem, then then next rep was like hitting failure and came outta no where. I'm never taking clen again! When I got in to half way decent cardio, I would cramp so bad I wanted to be knocked out! No joke. I popped taurine like tic tacs and it barely helped.



It's been a while since I've done any clen, but yeah, that was me 100%

Also, I was one of the people who got sleepy on clen, I needed about 50mg of caffeine as a kicker, or I would be unconscious about an hour or two after dosing.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Mar 1, 2015)

Cgrant said:


> It's been a while since I've done any clen, but yeah, that was me 100%
> 
> Also, I was one of the people who got sleepy on clen, I needed about 50mg of caffeine as a kicker, or I would be unconscious about an hour or two after dosing.



Yeah, it's safe to say I'm done with clen, unless a really low dose would be more beneficial. Muscle catabolism, worst cramps of my life... No good. Unless you are running gear, I wouldn't touch it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbetz87 (Jun 17, 2015)

What clen is good? What's a legit spot to find clen?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cbetz87 said:


> What clen is good? What's a legit spot to find clen?



Use the sponsors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

